# Getting to know DKMD



## Mike Jones (Nov 13, 2014)

Ever wonder what our "Sawbones" looks like? Like to see more of his work? Did you know about his painted finger nails? Doc Keller's mug and a very nice write up on him can be found here: http://woodturnersunlimited.com/

Nice to get to know this guy a little better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 13, 2014)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 13, 2014)

Talk about coincidences. The link to Woodturners Unlimited. One of the lead articles on that page is all about Rosewoods and their classification, etc. @Kevin give it a look see.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

@Mike Jones

Mike thanks for that! That was a great article. I have more in common with @DKMD than I thought. Not just the fingernail painting part either lol





Keller you've been holding out on us man. I haven't seen the vast majority of those turnings and they are super duper fantastic! When are you going to start sharing your work here man?



That was a great article I think maybe we should consider taking WTU's lead with something like a monthly artist of the month. I know we discussed it not long after we got the site going but we didn't have enough members at that time and it sort of fell off the radar. Thanks for the link Mike.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 13, 2014)

This is way cool! Makes me feel even more humble about my own skills but really looking forward to my pepper mill :)


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> One of the lead articles on that page is all about Rosewoods and their classification, etc. @Kevin give it a look see.



By the time I was on page 3 I had already said to myself "_This guy writes like Paul _(our own @phinds Paul Hinds)". The ALL CAPS to emphasize and also the *bolding*. So I glanced up to see who had written it and it was . . . Paul Hinds. 

Great article Paul.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2014)

Good article- Nice work you have been holding out on us David especially the nails.  I also noticed one of the judges or ?/ is using my name............

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bench1holio (Nov 13, 2014)

Congrats on the article david, its a real good read. 

As for the finger nail painting, its all good as long as it doesn't extend to cross dressing (unless your into that of course!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jmurray (Nov 13, 2014)

Didn't mention me once........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 13, 2014)

Great article! And, I agree - Keller's been holding out on us when it comes to showing off his works of art! Keller's a very talented turner - don't let him try and convince you otherwise.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Nov 13, 2014)

Definitely holding out! Doc does outstanding turning work. David, I've been meaning to tell you it would be nice for you to repost some of the hfs you did several years ago when you were cranking them out a bit more to keep the fires burning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 13, 2014)

Great article. I definitely agree with the idea of mentoring someone. It forces you to sometimes accidently learn new stuff and refreshes things that have slipped into the gray matter.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 13, 2014)

Great article! David, that is some stunning work! I'd like to see more/better pictures of the light shades, very cool! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2014)

Would y'all believe the scoundrel hass logged in several times since this thread and hasn't even seen it yet! 

I looked at the logs he hasn't opened it yet one time - yoo hoo! @DKMD .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks folks! Thanks for the tag @Kevin... I've been busier than all get out lately, so I probably would have missed it all together. 

The guy that wrote the article is a pretty talented writer... He made me sound fairly interesting. In fact, I kinda want to hang out with me after reading it.

The finger nail painting only happened that once... As far as any of you know.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 14, 2014)

Tony said:


> Great article! David, that is some stunning work! I'd like to see more/better pictures of the light shades, very cool! Tony


Here's another shot of one of the shades...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2014)

I saw the shades and resolved to attempt some we have 4 hanging lights like that over our bar. That's NIP obviously man those are so cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I saw the shades and resolved to attempt some we have 4 hanging lights like that over our bar. That's NIP obviously man those are so cool.



I turned three more when I was in shade mode... Not enough for your bar, but they'd get you 3/4 of the way there... Unless I burned them. We're headed over to watch the Hogs kick the roux out of LSU, but I can check when we get back if you're interested.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2014)

David I'm going to challenge myself first and give it a whirl. If I flop I'll holler thanks for the offer, very kind of you.

No thread about Keller would be complete without a video about his Hogs. My wife went to Baylor but she said it was only a flip of the coin between there and U of A. Dave don't know if you have seen this I haven't but you might like it it's a 5 part series about Razorback football. 






Go Pigs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 14, 2014)

They play football at Arkansas? What division?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2014)

SENC said:


> They play football at Arkansas? What division?



The division above that one that NC is in. The div that the Hogs are in demand that ball players be literate . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 14, 2014)

SENC said:


> They play football at Arkansas? What division?



They're the worst team in the best division in all of football. There's a special kind of optimistic humility that comes from being an Arkansas fan... You believe every week represents an opportunity for greatness even when the previous games should dispel the notion entirely. Definitely not the team for a man trying to get on the road to sobriety... You need to drink to be an Arkansas fan!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> The division above that one that NC is in. The div that the Hogs are in demand that ball players be literate . . . .


Believe me, I gave up on football in the Carolinas long ago. I became a bit of a Bama fan in college, and got fully locked into Bama and LSU (and SEC teams in general) football when living in Mississippi. I tried to get into Big 12 football when in Texas, but once you've seen enough SEC football you realize there really isn't a close second.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice article Doc! and a nice shop!


----------

